# Ford 4000 cav pump code setting



## Paulgjk (Apr 26, 2020)

Hi I'm new to the forum. Recently bought a porous 4000 unfinished project. I got the original block partly stripped. I have it fully rebuilt with replacement block runs ok just abit sluggish to rev up. I'm very suspicious about the pump as there was 2 in the box of parts I received with the tractor! The one I have on the engine is a 3233f661 just wondering would anyone have the set code for this pump so I could check the governor spring location. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

You need the setting code. On the plate there is a number that has a format like this:
nnn nnn/n/nnn

The single figure between slashes is the code for the setting. Take that number and follow the instructions in the attached image.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

3233F661 is originally for a 158 cubic inch engine (2000) according to this:
https://www.perkinsdieselservice.com/product/delphi-cav-pumps/


----------



## Paulgjk (Apr 26, 2020)

The only numbers on the plate is 3233f661 and R42701tt


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

It is the model and serial numbers.
Let us hope user "thepumpguysc" will see this and help you, or you can nudge him:
https://www.tractorforum.com/members/thepumpguysc.33256/

Is the other pump a 4000 pump? Check if it is among the listed models here:
https://areadieselservice.com/diesel-truck-resource-materials/agricultural/

Direct link to pdf:
https://areadiesel-prod.s3.amazonaws.com/reference-materials/Ag_Inj_Pump_Cross_02.04.15.pdf


----------



## Paulgjk (Apr 26, 2020)

I'm not sure il check the serial number. Not hopefully that I'd get it working when I got it it was in a box with the side plate left off it for 15 years! I think its seized.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

I just pulled it up & the specs say the pump is "coded".. meaning the spring code is supposed to be on the N. Plate..
I think u might have bigger problems tho.. The 3233F661 fits 3 different mdls..
a 2310 from 1981-84
A 2600 from 75-81
& a 2610 from 81-84
No mention of a 4000.. whats the other pump tag read.??


----------



## Paulgjk (Apr 26, 2020)

The other pump is Dpa 323 2968
See R3826 VG.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

The 968 fits a Ford 175cu in 40BHP 
Mdl 3000
a 3233F650-651-652 fits a Ford 201cu in 
Mdls>4000-4600-515-531-532.


----------



## Paulgjk (Apr 26, 2020)

So basically neither of the pumps have an output for the engine! It's a 4.4 bore ribbed block i have now. The old one was also 4.4 bore. Have it running on the 3323f661 pump now idles fine but no power. I started it with the old block and this pump which was on the engine before I stripped it to make sure it was mixing oil and water. It wasn't started in 15 years. Firstly it would not inject so I took the top off the pump the metering valve was stuck the old diesel was gone brown inside the pump! Got it started and it was reving out high so thought the governor may be stuck stripped it again freed everything out refitted it started it and still the same. The governor spring was definitely in centre hole in both plates the first time I stripped it but I kept noticing that throttle arm was very hard to pull against the spring so I changed it to the last hole on the bottom on the throttle arm. After this it ran fine but now have the problem of no power. This is why I was looking for the set code! Like I said I got this engine half stripped so I don't know what was done or not done before I got it! That pump was held on with 2 studs into the timing cover no hoses connected and not bolted to the drive gear.


----------

